# Defaulting mod to 100%?



## QuiteAlright (Nov 13, 2021)

(I'm using Studio One for reference)

When I start using mod automation, my DAW seems to default the mod to 0% anywhere where it's not set/recorded. Meaning that mod works fine when it's controlled by my automation, but if that data isn't present, it goes to 0%. Is there a way that I can change this to 100%, so that instruments will be at full blast unless I tone them down?


----------

